# Hello From Denver



## safeeagle (Mar 26, 2005)

Greetings!!! Brand New Wanted To Say Hello


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 26, 2005)

Greetings and welcome!

I assure you, the answers you are looking for are.....
lets ee?
where did I put those answers?
What was the question again?


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Safeeagle.  Jump into the forums and have some fun, learn a few things and pass on some of your own knowledge.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay and please ask any questions you may have!!

Mike


----------



## still learning (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and I am from Earth too.  We must have come from the same place.  Do you practice here often? ....Aloha


----------



## Lisa (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello!:wavey:


----------



## masherdong (Mar 29, 2005)

Welcome to the MT!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2005)

Greetings, Safeeagle and welcome to MartialTalk.  Have a look around and enjoy!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome to the Board 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 30, 2005)

Great to have you Sir. I know you will enjoy the Forum.
Sean


----------



## jjmcc (Mar 30, 2005)

hi and welcome


----------



## someguy (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello and welcome.


----------

